# General > Upcoming Events >  Wet weather

## kawekakid

For all central North Island ,if you have mates hunting please let them know we have a cyclone of wet weather coming in   Up to 10 days rain the biggest dump of rain we have seen for awhile .More if a concern is the hunters getting cut of access to cross rivers

----------

